# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  قانون السجل التجاري المغربي

## هيثم الفقى

السجل التجاري 

مرسوم لتطبيق الباب الثاني المتعلق بالسجل التجاري بالقسم الرابع من الكتاب الأول من القانون المتعلق بمدونة التجارة 
الفصل الأول 
التصريح بالتقييد في السجل التجاري 
المادة 1 
يجب على الملزم أو وكيله أن يقدم التصريح بالتقييد في السجل التجاري إلى كتابة ضبط المحكمة المختصة في ثلاثة نظائر محررة في استمارات محددة بقرار لوزير العدل. 

ويكون التصريح مشفوعا بالعقود و الأوراق المثبتة المحددة قائمتها في القرار المذكور. 

ويحمل توقيع الملزم أو وكيله المزود قانونا بوكالة مذيلة بتوقيع الموكل المصدق عليه. 

المادة 2 
تشتمل الاستمارات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على نماذج التصاريح التالية: 

- النموذج رقم 1 الخاص بالأشخاص الطبيعيين؛ 

- النموذج رقم 2 الخاص بالأشخاص المعنويين؛ 

- النموذج رقم 3 الخاص بفروع أو وكالات المنشآت المغرية أو الأجنبية و بالممثليات التجارية أو الوكالات التجارية للدول أو الجماعات أو المؤسسات العامة الأجنبية؛ 

- النموذج رقم 4 الخاص بالتقييدات المعدلة. 

المادة 3 
يشار في التصريح إلى براءات الاختراع المستغلة بتواريخ إيداعها و أرقام تسليمها و إلى علامات الصنع و التجارة و الخدمة المودعة بتواريخ و أرقام إيداعها. 

المادة 4 
يجب على كاتب الضبط الذي تسلم التصريح بالتقييد أن يتأكد من هوية الملزم أو وكيله و أن يتحقق من أن البيانات الواردة فيه لا تتنافى و أحكام النصوص التشريعية و التنظيمية و أنها تطابق العقود و الأوراق المثبتة المدلى بها دعما للتصريح. 

ويقوم كاتب الضبط حينئذ بإثبات البيانات التالية في التصريح بالجزء المخصص لذلك: 

- تاريخ و ساعة الإيداع؛ 

- رقم الترتيب في السجل الترتيبي المنصوص عليه في المادة 7 بعده؛ 

- رقم تسجيل الملزم في السجل التحليلي المنصوص عليه في المادة 7 بعده. 

ويضمن كاتب الضبط في السجل التحليلي محتوى التصريح و يسلم إلى الملزم أو وكيله نظيرا من هذا الأخير موقعا بصورة قانونية يقوم مقام شهادة تقييد و يشهد فيه بإنجاز عملية التضمين المذكور. 

ويحتفظ بنظير من التصريح و يوجه النظير الثالث إلى السجل التجاري المركزي. 

ويقوم كاتب الضبط كل شهر بضبر نظائر التصاريح حسب ترتيب أرقامها. 

المادة 5 
يجب أن تبين في كل تصريح بالتقييد يقدم بعد التسجيل أرقام التصريح الأولي في السجلين الزمني و التحليلي. 

المادة 6 
يوجه الوزير المكلف بالتجارة أو الشخص الذي يفوض إليه ذلك الإنذار المنصوص عليه في المادة 62 من القانون المشار إليه أعلاه رقم 15.95 في حالة عدم التسجيل داخل الآجال المقررة قانونا إلى المخالف في رسالة مضمونة الوصول مع إشعار بالتسلم. 

ويجوز لأعوان كل إدارة معنية أن يخبروا بالمخالفة وزير التجارة أو الشخص الذي يفوض إليه ذلك. 

الفصل الثاني 
السجل التجاري المحلي 
المادة 7 
يشتمل السجل التجاري المحلي على جزئين: 

1 - سجل ترتيبي (النموذج رقم 5)؛ 

2 - سجل تحليلي (النموذج رقم 6). 

وتتولى وزارة العدل إعداد نموذجي السجلين المذكورين. 

المادة 8 
تدرج التصاريح بالتسجيل بصورة موجزة في السجل الترتيبي حسب ترتيب إيداعها لدى كتابة ضبط المحكمة المختصة و تحت الأرقام المخصصة لها وفق ترقيم متصل يبتدئ مجددا في فاتح يناير من كل سنة. 

ويسلم عنها إيصال يثبت الإيداع و يتضمن ما يلي: 

- رقم ترتيب التقييد؛ 

- تاريخ و ساعة الإيداع؛ 

- أسماء المصرحين الشخصية و العائلية أو عناوين شركاتهم أو تسمياتهم التجارية و مواطنهم؛ 

- عنوان المؤسسة أو مقر الشركة؛ 

- بيان رقم التقييد في السجل التحليلي و التسجيل الأولي المشار إليه في حالة تقييد معدل. 

وتدرج التقييدات المعدلة في السجل الترتيبي وفق نفس الشروط المطبقة على التصاريح بالتسجيل. 

المادة 9 
يمسك السجل التحليلي في شكل جدول و حسب ترقيم متصل. 

وتخصص لكل مؤسسة تكون محل تسجيل مستقل ورقة كاملة من صفحتين متتاليتين عندما يكون السجل مفتوحا. 

ويصبح رقم الورقة المذكورة هو رقم التسجيل الأولي. و يثبت في النظائر الثلاثة من التصريح المودع من قبل الطالب و في الأوراق المتعلقة بالتقييدات المعدلة و كذا في جميع الوثائق الأخرى المتعلقة بالتسجيل الأولي. 

ويتكون السجل التحليلي من مجموعتين تخصص إحداهما للأشخاص الطبيعيين و الأخرى للأشخاص المعنويين و تكون أرقام المجموعة الأولى أعدادا شفعية و أرقام المجموعة الثانية أعدادا وترية. 

المادة 10 
يجب أن يحدد لكل تقييد رقم مستقل في السجل الترتيبي. و لا يشتمل السجل التحليلي على رقم مستقل إلا بالنسبة إلى التسجيلات الأولية، أما التقييدات المعدلة أو التكميلية فتباشر في الورقة المخصصة للتسجيل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 11 
يقوم رئيس المحكمة المختصة أو القاضي المكلف بمراقبة السجل التجاري بترقيم السجلين الزمني و التحليلي و توقيعهما و التحقق منهما في نهاية كل شهر. 

ويثبت التحقيق المذكور بوضع طابع المحكمة و توقيع القاضي المكلف بمراقبة السجل التجاري. 

وإذا افترض رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المكلف بمراقبة السجل التجاري أن تصريحا يقع تحت طائلة المادة 64 من القانون المشار إليه أعلاه رقم 15.95 وجب عليه أن يبلغ ذلك إلى النيابة العامة. 

الفصل الثالث 
السجل التجاري المركزي 
المادة 12 
يمسك السجل التجاري المركزي من طرف الوزارة المكلفة بالتجارة. 

المادة 13 
يوجه كاتب الضبط إلى مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي خلال الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر و بعد عملية التحقق المنصوص عليه في المادة 11 أعلاه نظيرا من التصاريح التي سجلها خلال الشهر السابق و ذلك لغرض التسجيل أو التعديل. 

ويوجه كاتب الضبط كذلك إلى مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي إعلاما بالتشطيبات التي قام بها خلال نفس الشهر. 

المادة 14 
تقيد إرساليات كتابات الضبط فور تسلمها بالسجل التجاري المركزي في سجل خاص أو بطريقة معلوماتية مع إثبات مختلف البيانات المدرجة في إرساليات كتاب الضبط. 

وتشهد مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي، في الجزء المخصص لذلك و في أسفل كل تصريح، بتسلم و تسجيل التصريح المذكور مع الإشارة بوجه خاص إلى رقم و تاريخ تقييد التصريح و توقع الشهادة و تضع عليها طابع المصلحة. 

المادة 15 
تجمع نظائر التصاريح بعد ذلك في سجلين مستقلين يخصص أحدهما للأشخاص الطبيعيين و الآخر للأشخاص المعنويين. 

ويقسم كل سجل من السجلين المذكورين بدوره إلى عدد من المجلدات يساوي عدد المحاكم، و يشتمل كل مجلد على عدة أجزاء. 

وتدرج نظائر التصاريح المتعلقة بالتقييدات المعدلة في المجموعات المشار إليها أعلاه عقب التسجيلات الأولية المرتبطة بها. 

ويكون نظام ترتيب نظائر التصاريح في المجموعات هو النظام المتبع في السجل التحليلي لكتابة الضبط التي قامت بتوجيهها. 

المادة 16 
تمسك بالسجل التجاري المركزي مجذة أبجدية بالنسبة للأشخاص الطبيعيين و الأشخاص المعنويين. 

الفصل الرابع 
تسليم النسخ أو المستخرجات أو الشهادات 
المادة 17 
نماذج النسخ أو المستخرجات أو الشهادات التي يجوز لكاتب الضبط و مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي تسليمهما إلى كل شخص يعنيه الأمر وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المواد 29 و 33 (2) و 77 من القانون المشار إليه أعلاه رقم 15.95 هي: 

- النموذج رقم 7 : النسخة أو المستخرج للتقييدات المسلمان من لدن كاتب الضبط؛ 

- النموذج رقم 8 : نسخة التقييدات التي تسلمها مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي؛ 

- النموذج رقم 9 : شهادة التسجيل التي يسلمها كاتب الضبط؛ 

- النموذج رقم 10 : شهادة التسجيل التي تسلمها مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي؛ 

- النموذج رقم 11: الشهادة السلبية التي يسلمها كاتب الضبط؛ 

- النموذج رقم 12 : الشهادة السلبية التي تسلمها مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي؛ 

- النموذج رقم 13 : شهادة التشطيب التي يسلمها كاتب الضبط؛ 

- النموذج رقم 14 : شهادة بعدم التسوية أو بعدم التصفية القضائية التي يسلمها كاتب الضبط. 

الفصل الخامس 
إيداع عقود و أوراق الشركات و الأشخاص المعنويين الآخرين 
المادة 18 
يجب أن يكون محررا في نظيرين مشهود بصحتهما كل عقد أو ورقة تم إيداعها بكتابة الضبط لحساب شركة تجارية أو أشخاص معنويين آخرين و يترتب على هذا الايداع تسليم كاتب الضبط إيصالا مستخرجا من سجل ذي أرومات يبين فيه شكل الشركة و عنوانها أو تسميتها و عنوان مقرها و عدد و طبيعة العقود و الأوراق المودعة و تاريخ الايداع و اسم المودع الشخصي و العائلي و عنوانه. 

المادة 19 
يحتفظ كاتب الضبط بأحد نظيري العقود و الأوراق المودعة لحساب شركة أو شخص معنوي آخر قصد إلحاقه بالسجل التجاري في ملف مفتوح باسم الشركة أو الشخص المعنوي. 

المادة 20 
يثبت كاتب الضبط في النظير الثاني البيانات التالية: 

أ ) مقر المحكمة التي تم إيداع الورقة أو العقد لديها؛ 

ب) تاريخ الإيداع؛ 

ج) رقم التسجيل في السجل التجاري عند الاقتضاء. 

ويوجه كاتب الضبط نظير العقود و الأوراق المذكورة إلى مصلحة السجل التجاري المركزي خلال الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر. 

الفصل السادس 
لجنة التسبيق 
المادة 21 
تحدث لدى وزارة العدل لجنة تنسيق تكلف بالسهر على حسن تنفيذ النصوص التشريعية و التنظيمية المطبقة فيما يتعلق بالسجل التجاري. 

وتبدي اللجنة رأيها في المسائل التي يعرضها عليها الأشخاص المكلفون بمسك السجل. و ترفع إلى الوزارة المختصة تقريرا عن الصعوبات أو أوجه الخلل التي أطلعت عليها. 

ويتولى قاض من الدرجة الأولى يعينه وزير العدل رئاسة اللجنة المذكورة التي تضم: 

- ممثلا لوزارة العدل؛ 

- ممثلا لوزارة المالية؛ 

- ممثلا للوزارة المكلفة بالتجارة؛ 

- كاتب ضبط مكلفا بمسك السجل التجاري بالدار البيضاء. 

وتجتمع اللجنة بدعوة من رئيسها مرة في السنة على الأقل و كلما دعت الظروف إلى ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السابع 
أحكام ختامية 
المادة 22 
تنسخ أحكام هذا المرسوم و تعوض أحكام القرار بتاريخ 22 من صفر 1345 (فاتح سبتمبر 1926) المتعلق بتطبيق الظهير الشريف الصادر في 22 من صفر 1345 (فاتح سبتمبر 1926) بإجبارية تسجيل التجار و الشركات التجارية في السجل التجاري. 

المادة 23 
يسند تنفيذ هذا المرسوم الذي ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية إلى وزير العدل و وزير التجارة و الصناعة و الصناعة التقليدية كل واحد منهما فيما يخصه. 

السجل التجاري 

قرار لوزير العدل بتحديد استمارات التصريح بالتقييد في السجل التجاري وتحديد قائمة العقود والأوراق المثبتة المشفوع بها التصريح المذكور 
وزير العدل، 

بناء على المرسوم رقم 906. 96. 2 الصادر في 9 رمضان 1417 (18 يناير 1997) لتطبيق الباب الثاني المتعلق بالسجل التجاري بالقسم الرابع من الكتاب الأول من القانون رقم 15.95 المتعلق بمدونة التجارة، 

قرر ما يلي : 

المادة 1 
تحدد وفقا للنماذج الملحقة بهذا القرار استمارات التصريح بالتقييد في السجل التجاري المشار إليها في المادة 1 من المرسوم الآنف الذكر رقم 906. 96. 2 بتاريخ 9 رمضان 1417 (18 يناير 1997). 

الفرع الأول 

التسجيل 

المادة 2 
زيادة على الأوراق المنصوص عليها في المادة 76 في مدونة التجارة يجب أن يشفع بالأوراق التالية كل تصريح بتسجيل تاجر أو شركة في السجل التجاري: 

I - فيما يخص الأشخاص الطبيعيين: 

1 - صورة لبطاقة التعرف الوطنية بالنسبة إلى التاجر أو صورة لبطاقة التسجيل بالنسبة إلى الأجانب المقيمين أو صورة لجواز السفر أو ما يقوم مقامه لإثبات الهوية بالنسبة إلى الأجانب غير المقمين؛ 

2 - الإذن المنصوص عليه في المادة 42 (4) من مدونة التجارة إن تعلق الأمر بقاصر أو بوصي أو بمقدم يستغل أموال القاصر في التجارة؛ 

3 - الشهادة السلبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 42 (9) من مدونة التجارة في حالة اختيار شعار أو إسم تجاري؛ 

4 - صورة للإذن أو الدبلوم أو الشهادة اللازمة لمزاولة العمل المشروع فيه، عند الاقتضاء؛ 

5 - صورة لورقة التعريف المنصوص عليها في 1- من هذه المادة بالنسبة إلى وكيل الملزم المفوض المتوفر على وكالة؛ 

6 - زيادة على صورة ورقة التعريف المنصوص عليها في 1- أعلاه، مستخرج للعقد المتضمن بيان نظام الزوجية بالنسبة إلى التجار الأجانب، إن اقتضى الحال؛ 

7 - إذن رئيس المحكمة المنصوص عليه في المادة 16 من مدونة التجارة إذا كان التجار الأجانب المعنيين قاصرين بالنظر إلى القانون المغربي. 

Ii - فيما يخص الشركات التجارية و الأشخاص المعنويين الآخرين: 

1 - الإيصال بإيداع العقود و الأوراق المنصوص عليها في التشريع الجاري به العمل؛ 

2 - الأوراق المنصوص عليها في البند 1 من هذه المادة فيما يخص الشركاء في شركات التضامن و الشركاء الموصون؛ 

3 - صورة لورقة التعريف المنصوص عليها في 1 بالبند1 من هذه المادة بالنسبة إلى الشركاء غير المساهمين و الشركاء الموصين و بالنسبة إلى الشركاء أو الأغيار المرخص لهم بإدارة و تسيير الشركة و التوقيع باسمها و كذا المسيرين و أعضاء أجهزة الإدارة أو التدبير أو التسيير و المديرين المعنيين خلال مدة قيام الشركة؛ 

4 - شهادة تسجيل أو ما يقوم مقامها إذا كان أحد الأشخاص المشار إليهم في 3- أعلاه شخصا معنويا؛ 

5 - شهادة تثبت حقيقة الشخص المعنوي تسلمها السلطة الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية و تتضمن عنوان مقر الشركة بالنسبة إلى الممثليات أو الوكالات التجارية للدول أو الجماعات العامة أو المؤسسات العامة الأجنبية. 

ويجب على الشركة، في حالة نقل مقرها إلى دائرة نفوذ محكمة أخرى، أن تدلي بما يلي دعما لتصريحها الجديد بالتسجيل أو طلبها تحويل تسجيل فرعها أو وكالتها إلى تسجيل بصفة رئيسية: 

أ) شهادة بتشطيب التسجيل الأولي؛ 

ب) نسخة من التقييدات (النموذج رقم 7) يسلمها كاتب الضبط للمحكمة التابع لها مقر الشركة السابق؛ 

ج) قرار النقل؛ 

د) نسخة من النظام الأساسي المنقح.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

Iii - أحكام مشتركة 

المادة 3 
يدلي المصرح إن اقتضى الحال في حالة إنشاء أصل تجاري آخر بالشهادة المنصوص عليها في 3- من البند 1 من المادة 2 أعلاه. 

المادة 4 
يدلي المصرح بما يلي في حالة تملك أصل تجاري و كيفما كانت طريقة تملكه: 

1 - شهادة بتشطيب المالك السابق أو بتشطيب الأصل المفوت من السجل التجاري عند الاقتضاء؛ 

2 - نسخة أو أصل لعقد تفويت الأصل التجاري إن تعلق الأمر بتفويت أصل تجاري؛ 

3 - نسخة من العقد إن تعلق الأمر بتخصيص بالقسمة أو المزاد؛ 

4 - نسخة من عقد الاراثة أو كل عقد يقوم مقامها عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 5 
يجب على المسير، في حالة تسيير حر، أن يدلي بالأوراق المثبتة التالية: 

1 - عقد إكراء التسيير؛ 

2 - نظير من الجريدة الرسمية و من جريدة الإعلانات القانونية المنشور فيها مستخرج عقد التسيير الحر؛ 

3 - صورة لورقة التعريف المشار إليها في 1– بالبند 1 من المادة 2 أعلاه؛ 

4 - نسخة من التقييدات (النموذج رقم 7) يسلمها في إسم المكري كاتب ضبط المحكمة المختصة عند الإقتضاء. 

الفرع الثاني 

تسجيل فروع أو وكالات الشركات التجارية أو التجار 

المادة 6 
يشفع التصريح بالأوراق التالية في حالة فتح واحد أو أكثر من الفروع أو الوكالات أو إحداث نشاط جديد خارج دائرة نفوذ المحكمة الواقع بها مقر الشركة أو مقر المنشأة أو المؤسسة الرئيسية: 

أ) فيما يخص التجار من الأشخاص الطبيعيين: 

1 - الأوراق المشار إليها في المادتين 3 و 4 أعلاه؛ 

2 - نسخة من التقييدات (نموذج رقم 7) المشار إليها في 4 - من المادة 5 أعلاه و المسلمة من لدن كاتب ضبط المحكمة الواقع مقر الشركة بدائرة نفوذها؛ 

3 - الشهادة المنصوص عليها في 3 – بالبند 1 من المادة 2 عند الاقتضاء؛ 

4 - صورة لبطاقة التعريف الوطنية المشار إليها في 1- من المادة 2 أعلاه بالنسبة إلى المسير. 

ب) فيما يخص الشركات التجارية: 

1 - القرار المتعلق بإحداث الفرع أو الوكالة و تعين المسير؛ 

2 - الأوراق المشار إليها في 2و 3 و 4 من أ- أعلاه. 

المادة 7 
يجب على الطالبين الإدلاء بما يلي في حالة فتح فرع لشركات تجارية يوجد مقرها بالخارج: 

1 - الأوراق المشار إليها في ب- بالمادة 6 أعلاه؛ 

2 - شهادة بتسجيل الشركة الأم أو ما يقوم مقامها؛ 

3 - نظير من النظام الأساسي للشركة الأم أو ما يقوم مقامه؛ 

4 - شهادة تثبت حقيقة المؤسسة تسلمها السلطة الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية التابعة لها الشركة الأم و تتضمن بيان عنوان مقر الشركة عند الاقتضاء. 

الفرع الثالث 

التقييدات المعدلة و التشطيبات 

المادة 8 
يشفع كل تصريح بتقييد معدل بالعقود و الأوراق التي تثبت طروء التغيير بالنسبة إلى التسجيل الأولي. 

المادة 9 
يجب أن يشفع عند الاقتضاء. كل تصريح بالتشطيب بالعقود و الأوراق المثبتة المنصوص عليها في المادة 4 (2 و 3 و 4) و المادة 5 (4) بالنسبة إلى الأشخاص الطبيعيين فيما يخص الشركات التجارية التي فوتت فروعها أو وكالاتها بالعقد المنصوص عليه في المادة 4 (2) و إن اقتضى الحال شهادة إيداع العقود و الأوراق المتعلق بالتصفية و كذا نظير للجريدة الرسمية المنشور فيها عقد تعيين المصفين و إعلان قفل التصفية. 

المادة 10 
ينشر هذا القرار بالجريدة الرسمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السجل التجاري 

الرسالة الملكية السامية الموجهة إلى الوزير الأول في موضوع التدبير اللامتمركز للاستثمار 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه 

الطابع الشريف - بداخله: 

(محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن يوسف الله وليه) 

خديمنا الأرضى ووزيرنا الأول السيد عبد الرحمان يوسفي 

أمنك الله ورعاك وعلى طريق الخير سدد خطاك، وبعد، 

1- فإنك تعلم مدى عزمنا الوثيق وعلمنا الدؤوب على إنعاش الاستثمار والنهوض به باعتباره وسيلة فعالة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، مؤكدين في عدة مناسبات على دوره الحيوي كمحفز أساسي للنمو ولاسيما في دعم مشاريع المقاولات الصغرى والمتوسطة في الصناعة التقليدية والسياحة والسكن وفي القطاعات الصناعية ومجالات الصناعات المرتبطة بالإنتاج الفلاحي والمعادن، التي تعد مصدرا لا ينضب معينه لتوفير مناصب الشغل وخلق الثروات، وتشكل محركا قويا للتنمية ولتعزيز الطاقات الإنتاجية وإمكانات الادخار بالنسبة لشبابنا وللفئات الوسطى التي تتطلع، بكل استحقاق، إلى المزيد من التقدم وتحمل المسؤولية، وتحفيز طاقاتها الخلاقة. 

1.1- وفي السياق الرامي إلى حفز الاستثمار وتسهيله، سبق أن أكدنا في الخطاب الذي افتتحنا به الدورة البرلمانية لأكتوبر 2000 على أهمية إحداث "...شباك موحد على صعيد كل جهة...مع تحديد أجل معقول وسريع. للبت في ملفات مشاريع الاستثمار". 

1.2- وكثيرا ما شد انتباهنا ما تواجهه فئات المقاولين من مصاعب بسبب الإجراءات المتعددة والمعقدة التي يستوجبها إحداث الشركات أو المقاولات الفردية ويتطلبها استكمال المساطر الإدارية التي تستلزمها عملية الاستثمار. 

1.3- وإذا كانت هذه المساطر والإجراءات التشريعية أو التنظيمية غالبا ما تكون ضرورية لأن حرية المبادرة الخاصة التي كرسها الدستور تقتضي إيجاد إطار قانوني ملزم كفيل وحده بطمأنة المستثمر وضمان مساواة الجميع أمام القانون وكذا تهييء مناخ ملائم للمنافسة الشريفة فإن من الواجب تبسيط هذه الإجراءات والمساطر وتقليصها والحرص على أن يتم العمل بها بأكثر ما يمكن من القرب من المستثمرين. 

1.4- ولبلوغ هذا الهدف وعملا على انتهاج ما يقتضيه التدرج والواقعية من استبعاد لأي اقتراح أو إصلاح يخلو من المصداقية والنجاعة، فإننا نعتبر أن من شأن الإطار الجهوي أن يوفر المجال الترابي والإداري الأنسب نظرا لما لإدارتنا الترابية من وسائل لحل المشاكل المتعلقة بإجراءات الاستثمار. 

2- ويندرج هذا النهج في إطار انسجام متناسق مع مفهومنا المتجدد للسلطة بجعلها في خدمة الاستثمار باعتباره أداة نمو متميزة. 

2.1- فمنذ أن أعلنا عن هذا المفهوم، سجلنا باهتمام ما بذلته إدارتنا ولاسيما المكلفة منها بالشؤون الداخلية في مملكتنا، من جهود لإعطائه محتوى ملموسا يجسده على أرض الواقع. 

2.2- وإنه ليطيب لنا اليوم، بعون الله وتوفيقه، أن نوجه إليك هذه الرسالة، توخيا لتوسيع وتجسيد رؤيتنا لدور السلطة في خدمة المواطن في مجال حيوي من مجالات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. 

2.3- وإننا لنعتبر المقاربة المعتمدة في هذه الرسالة بيانا مفصلا لما يشكل في نظرنا النهج القويم للإصلاح الإداري المنشود الذي يستوجب تحديدا جديدا للأهداف المتعين على الجهاز الإداري تحقيقها بالموازاة مع إصلاح المساطر التي يتبعها، وتأهيل القائمين على هذه المساطر من خلال إعادة تكوينهم وصقل خبرتهم. 

3- لذا، فقد قررنا أن تحدث، تحت مسؤولية ولاة جلالتنا على الجهات، مراكز جهوية للاستثمار تتولى نوعين من المهام الرئيسية، أحدهما للمساعدة على إنشاء المقاولات والآخر لمساعدة المستثمرين، وتتكون بالتالي من شباكين اثنين: -3.1 وهكذا، فإن الشباك المكلف بالمساعدة على إنشاء المقاولات يعد المخاطب الوحيد بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يرغبون في إحداث مقاولة مهما يمكن شكلها ويودون الاستفادة من خدماته. ويمكن أن يتوفر هذا الشباك على ملحقات، على صعيد العمالات أو الأقاليم أو الجماعات، حسب الحاجة وما تسمح به الوسائل. ويضع القائمون على هذا الشباك رهن إشارة الطالبين مطبوعا موحدا يتضمن كل المعلومات القانونية والتنظيمية الضرورية لإنشاء أي مقاولة. 

3.1.1- كما يتولى هؤلاء القائمون إنجاز كافة الإجراءات الضرورية للحصول، لدى الإدارات المختصة، على الوثائق والشهادات التي تقتضيها التشريعات والتنظيمات لإحداث أي مقاولة، ويسلمون للطالبين، في أجل يحدده الوالي، كل الوثائق الإدارية التي تثبت وجود مقاولاتهم. 

3.2- أما الشباك الآخر الخاص بمساعدة المستثمرين، فيتولى: 

- تزويد المستثمرين بكل ما يفيدهم من معلومات بشأن الاستثمار الجهوي؛ 

- دراسة كافة طلبات الترخيص الإداري أو تحضير جميع الوثائق الإدارية الضرورية لإنجاز مشاريع الاستثمار في قطاعات الصناعة والتصنيع الفلاحي والمعادن والسياحة والصناعة التقليدية والسكن، بالنسبة للمشاريع المقدرة بما دون مائتي مليون درهم وذلك لتمكين والي الجهة من تسليم التراخيص أو توقيع القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بهذا الاستثمار؛ 

- دراسة مشاريع العقود أو الاتفاقيات التي ستبرم مع الدولة من أجل منح المستثمرين امتيازات خاصة، بالنسبة للاستثمارات المتعلقة بالقطاعات المذكورة سلفا التي تساوي أو تفوق مبلغ مائتي مليون درهم، والقيام بتوجيهها إلى السلطة الحكومية المختصة من أجل المصادقة والتوقيع عليها من لدن الأطراف المتعاقدة. ويقوم الوالي، في حدود اختصاصاته، بإعداد وتنفيذ التراخيص والوثائق والعقود الضرورية لإنجاز الاستثمار موضوع الاتفاقية التي يتكفل بتنفيذها؛ 

- اقتراح الحلول التوافقية لما قد ينشأ من منازعات بين المستثمرين والإدارات. 

3.2.1- تتم الدراسة المذكورة في إطار احترام القوانين والتنظيمات المتعلقة بهذا المجال، من لدن المندوبين الجهويين للوزارات المختصة الذين يطلعون الوالي على ما يزاولونه من اختصاصات في هذا الشأن. 

3.2.2- وحرصا على أن يتم تدبير المركز الجهوي للاستثمار التابع لسلطة الوالي - الذي يشكل أفضل سلطة ترابية مخاطبة للمستثمرين - من قبل موظف سام تتناسب رتبته مع مستوى المسؤوليات المناطة به، فقد قررنا أن يتم تعيين هذا الموظف من لدن جلالتنا، وتراعى في اختياره كفايته في مجال المهام المسندة إليه وخصاله الإنسانية مع تخويله وضعية مدير للإدارة المركزية. 

3.2.3- ويتولى هذا المدير تنشيط وتسيير لجنة جهوية مكونة من المندوبين الجهويين للإدارات المعنية بالاستثمار ومن السلطات المحلية المختصة. ويساعده في مهامه موظفون خاضعون لنظام أساسي محفز خاص بهم. 

3.2.4- ومن جهة أخرى، فإننا نأمر بتحويل اللجن الوطنية الموكل إليها إبداء الرأي في بعض العمليات العقارية وبخاصة اللجنة المكلفة بدراسة طلبات التصريح بعدم قابلية الأراضي للفلاحة واللجنة المكلفة بحماية المناطق الساحلية والمناطق الحساسة إلى لجن جهوية وبوضعها تحت سلطة الوالي أو العامل الذي يفوض إليه ذلك. 

3.2.5– كما أننا نتطلع إلى أن يعهد بتهيئة وتسيير المناطق الصناعية والسياحية والسكنية إلى الخواص الذين تعتمدهم الدولة والذين سيضطلعون في تعاملهم مع المستثمر بدور الشباك الموحد بالنسبة للمنطقة المعنية. 

3.3- وإننا لندعو حكومتنا لإعداد إصلاح لهيكلة المندوبيات الجهوية للإدارات المركزية بقصد التقليص من المرافق وتجميعها للمزيد من التفاعل والتناسق التقريب فيما بينها، كما ندعوها لدراسة ووضع نظام أساسي خاص بموظفي الإدارة الترابية لجعله أكثر تحفيزا لأكفء العناصر في إدارتنا على اختيار مزاولة عملهم في جهات المملكة وليس فقط في الإدارات المركزية. 

3.4 - ولتمكين الوالي من تقدير ما يتوفر لديه من وسائل تثبت أن المركز الجهوي الذي يقترحه سيكون مجديا ومنتجا فور إحداثه، فإن إنشاء المراكز الجهوية للاستثمار يتم بقرار مشترك لوزارة الداخلية والمالية والتجارة والصناعة بناء على اقتراح من والي الجهة المعنية. 

3.5- و يكلف الوالي بتنظيم المركز وتسييره وكذا بإحداث شبابيك المساعدة على إنشاء المقاولات في عمالات الجهة أو أقاليمها أو جماعاتها، وبتنظيمها وتدبيرها. 

3.6- وإن تفعيل التدابير التي أمرنا بها يقتضي تخويل ولاتنا على الجهات كل ما يلزم من صلاحيات قانونية وتنظيمية ليتخذوا القرارات الإدارية اللازمة لإنجاز الاستثمارات نيابة عن أعضاء الحكومة المختصين أو بتفويض منهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

3.6.1- وحتى يتمكن ولاة الجهات من تفعيل المساطر الضرورية لإنجاز الاستثمارات في القطاعات المعنية، وفي حدود المبالغ المنصوص عليها في البند 2-3 من هذه الرسالة فإنه يتعين على أعضاء حكومتنا والموظفين السامين في إدارتنا المركزية، أن يفوضوا لهم الصلاحيات اللازمة ليبرموا أو يصدروا باسم الدولة العقود والقرارات التالية: 

* عقود البيع والكراء المتعلقة بعقارات من ملك الدولة الخاص؛ 

* قرارات الترخيص باحتلال الملك العمومي والملك الغابوي؛ 

* الترخيص بإقامة أنشطة صناعية وزراعية مصنعة ومعدنية، أو استغلالها؛ 

* الترخيص بفتح مؤسسات سياحية واستغلالها وتصنيفها ومراقبتها وتسليم مختلف الرخص الخاصة الضرورية لاستغلال هذه المؤسسات؛ 

3.6.2- ومن جهة أخرى، وعملا على تخفيف مساطر مراقبة القرارات والأعمال الصادرة عن الجماعات المحلية، فإن وزيرنا في الداخلية سيفوض لولاة الجهات سلطات الوصاية التي يمارسها فيما يخص القرارات المتعلقة بما يلي: 

- الموافقة على مداولات الأجهزة التقريرية للجماعات المحلية المتعلقة بالصفقات والعقود المبرمة من لدنها والتي لا يتجاوز قدرها عشرة ملايين درهم؛ - الموافقة على مقررات نقل الاعتمادات من فصل إلى فصل في ميزانيات الجماعات المحلية؛ 

- الموافقة على مداولات الأجهزة التقريرية للجماعات المحلية المتعلقة باقتناء أراض من ملكها وبتفويتها. 

3.6.3- وعلاوة على ذلك، فإننا نخول ولاة جلالتنا إمكانية الحصول من السلطات الحكومية المعنية على تفويض لاتخاذ القرارات اللازمة فيما يخص إنجاز الاستثمارات التي لا تتوفر فيها المعايير المحددة ضمن الحالات المذكورة في البند 2-3 من رسالتنا السامية هاته. 

3.7- ويتعين أن تؤشر من لدن وزيرنا الأول كل القرارات المشار إليها في الفقرات السابقة وتنشر بالجريدة الرسمية على أن يبدأ العمل بها، بالنسبة للجهة المعنية، فور نشر القرار المشترك القاضي بإحداث المركز الجهوي. وفي انتظار ذلك، تستمر السلطات الحكومية المفوضة في ممارسة السلط المفوضة من قبلها. -3.7.1 وفي كل الأحوال، يجب أن تنشر قرارات تفويض السلط بالجريدة الرسمية من أجل لا يتعدى خمسة وأربعين يوما بعد نشر رسالتنا الملكية هاته بالجريدة الرسمية. 

3.7.1.1- وتحدد قرارات تفويض السلط الإجراءات التي تتم وفقها ممارسة التفويض وبصفة خاصة ما تعلق منها بمضمون ودورية التقارير التي يتعين على ولاة الجهات توجيهها إلى الوزير الأول وإلى الوزراء المفوضين. 

3.8- وإن قرارات ولاة الجهات المتخذة تطبيقا لهذه الرسالة الملكية يمكن أن تكون موضوع تظلم استعطافي يقدم إليهم أو طعن تسلسلي يرفع إلى لجنة الاستثمارات برئاسة الوزير الأول أو إلى اللجن المختصة المحدثة بنصوص تشريعية أو تنظيمية خاصة. - 

3.9- ويظل عمال جلالتنا يتحملون مسؤولياتهم كاملة لدى الولاة، في تطبيق هذه السياسة الجديدة التي نحن ماضون في تعزيزها. ولأجل ذلك، نهيب بهم أن يشاركوا إلى جانب الولاة مشاركة كاملة في تفعيل سياسة اللاتركيز هذه، وأن يعدوا البنيات اللازمة حتى يمكن أن تمارس على صعيدي العمالة والإقليم الاختصاصات التي ستمارس في مرحلة أولى على الصعيد الجهوي. 

3.9.1- وسيحدد وزيرنا في الداخلية المجالات التي يمكن لولاة الجهات أن يفوضوا فيها لعمال جلالتنا على العمالات والأقاليم بعض الاختصاصات التي تخولها لهم هذه الرسالة وكذا شكل وشروط هذا التفويض. 

4- واقتناعا منها بأن حفز الاستثمار لا يمكن أن يعطي ثماره كاملة ما لم تصبح الجماعات المحلية فاعلا رئيسيا في عملية التنمية الاقتصادية المستدامة للبلاد، فإنه يتعين تمكينها من الوسائل القانونية والمالية الكفيلة بجعلها أكثر فاعلية في الاضطلاع بهذه المسؤولية. وفي هذا الصدد، فإننا ندعو البرلمان إلى القيام بقراءة معمقة لمشروع القانون المتعلق بالميثاق الجماعي والعمل، بتعاون تام مع الحكومة، على إغنائه باقتراحات من شأنها أن تخول الجماعات المحلية مسؤولية حقيقية في وضع البرامج التنموية الاقتصادية للجماعة وتنفيذها. كما ينبغي من جهة أخرى، مراجعة النظام الجبائي للجماعات المحلية بهدف تبسيطه والرفع من مردوديته. 

4.1- وحفاظا على تماسك هذا النسق، فإنه يجب على المسؤولين عن الجماعات المحلية أن يمارسوا ما يتحملونه من مسؤوليات، في دائرة الاحترام التام للقانون والنصوص التنظيمية. ويجدر التذكير على الخصوص بأن رؤساء المجالس الجماعية مطالبون، ليس فقط بتنفيذ قرارات المجالس، ولكن كذلك بتطبيق القوانين التي يتولون تنفيذها بصفتهم سلطة إدارية محلية واعتبارا لما يحظون به من تزكية ملكية سامية بظهير شريف. 

4.1.1 - لذا، يجب على عمال جلالتنا أن يتأكدوا من أن السلطات المحلية المختصة التي تتصرف بصفتها ممثلة للدولة، تسلم في الآجال التي يحددها القانون أو النصوص التنظيمية الجاري بها العمل، التراخيص الضرورية لإنجاز الاستثمارات ولاسيما التراخيص المتعلقة بتجزئة الأراضي والبناء والسكن وشهادات المطابقة. 

4.1.2- وعندما يلاحظ عمال جلالتنا أن هناك تأخيرا في تسليم هذه التراخيص وأن هذا التأخير مرده إلى السلطات المعنية، إنهم يأمرونها بالتقيد، داخل آجال يحددونها، بأحكام القانون والنصوص التنظيمية الجاري بها العمل. وفي حالة استمرار التأخير، فإنهم يشعرون بذلك والي الجهة ويمارسون سلطة الحلول التي يخولها لهم الميثاق الجماعي والتي ستحدد شروط ممارستها بنص تنظيمي يتخذ باقتراح من وزيرنا في الداخلية. 

4.1.3- كما أنه يتعين أن يثير الولاة انتباه عمال العمالات والأقاليم المعنيين حول ما قد يلاحظونه من امتناع أو تقصير من لدن السلطات المحلية في اتخاذ الإجراءات المقررة في القانون والنصوص التنظيمية داخل الآجال المحددة، ويأمرون العمال، عند الاقتضاء، بممارسة سلطة الحلول. 

5- ولا يخفى عليك، وزيرنا الأول رعاك الله، أن إصلاح بعض المساطر المتعلقة بإحداث الشركات التجارية، يتطلب مراجعة النصوص التشريعية المعمول بها في هذا المجال. لذا نستحث حكومتنا على المبادرة بدراسة مشاريع القوانين ذات الصلة، حتى تحال على البرلمان في أقرب الآجال. 

5.1- كما ينبغي مواصلة الجهود لتحديث إدارة العدل ومراجعة مساطر التسوية التوافقية لما قد ينشأ من منازعات بين التجار وذلك لتمكينهم من اللجوء أكثر ما يمكن إلى التحكيم. 

5.2- وفي نفس السياق، يتعين إجراء دراسة معمقة للأسباب التي تخل بسير الغرف المهنية وهي المؤسسات الدستورية التي لا يجب أن يحجب دورها في تمثيل القوى الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، مهمتها كوسيط مهني ومهمتها في مجال مد يد العون والمساعدة لصالح أعضائها. 

وزيرنا الأول الأرضي، 

6- و إنك لتعلم كذلك أن الدولة، منذ شرعت في انتهاج سياسة الخوصصة مؤكدة بذلك إرادتها في إيلاء القطاع الخاص دورا أكثر تميزا في التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، ما فتئت تعمل على وضع إطار قانوني محفز على الاستثمار الخاص. ولذلك حرصنا على أن تكون الإجراءات المدرجة في هذه الرسالة معززة لهذا التوجه. 

6.1- بيد أنه من البديهي أن هذه الإجراءات التي لا يمكن أن توتي النتائج المتوخاة منها إلا إذا تعبأت الأجهزة المؤسساتية في القطاع الخاص كي يستفيد منها المستثمرون كل الاستفادة. 

6.2- ولنا اليقين في أن المؤسسات الخاصة ولاسيما تلك التي تتولى جمع الادخار وتخصيصه للفاعلين الاقتصاديين، ستجني على نحو أفضل الفوائد المتاحة من الإصلاحات الجارية من خلال مواكبة الجهود الخلاقة للمستثمرين والاستجابة لطموحاتهم وبخاصة المقاولين الشباب والمقالات الصغرى والمتوسطة. -7 وإننا لندرك أن الإصلاحات التي يتعين على حكومتنا وولاتنا وعمالنا ورؤساء المجالس المحلية تفعيلها، تطبيقا لهذه الرسالة الملكية، تستوجب الحزم واليقظة لإنجازها. ولذلك نرى أنه يجب أن تحدث لجنة مكلفة بتحضير مختلف الإجراءات التي يتطلبها تنفيذ هذا الإصلاح، ومتابعة تطبيقها. 

8- و تتكون هذه اللجنة التي يشرف عليها وزيرنا الأول من أعضاء الحكومة المعنيين مباشرة بالإجراءات التي سيتم اتخاذها ومن مستشاري جلالتنا الذين سنكلفهم بهذه المهمة. 

9 - ولنا كامل الاقتناع بأن هذه اللجنة ستطلع جلالتنا دوريا على حسن سير أشغالها وسرعة تنفيذ الإصلاحات المضمنة في هذه الرسالة. 

10- ويتعين عليها كذلك أن ترفع إلى النظر السامي لجلالتنا اقتراحات بشأن الاختصاصات التي يمكن أن تفوض للولاة بصفة تدريجية، مع تزويدهم بالوسائل الضرورية لتحقيق اللاتركيز الإداري، فضلا عن الاقتراحات المتعلقة بتحويل بعض اختصاصات الولاة لعمال الأقاليم والعمالات، الذي ينبغي أن يتم وفق نفس الشروط. 

11- وإننا لواثقون، بما عهدناه فيك من حرص على التفعيل الأمثل لتوجيهاتنا السامية، أنك لن تدخر جهدا، بمعية أعضاء حكومة جلالتنا، في سبيل بلوغ الغايات النبيلة المتوخاة من هذه الرسالة وبلورتها على صعيد الواقع في أقرب الآجال؛ 

وإذ نجدد لك الإعراب عن سابغ رضانا فإننا نسأل الله عز وجل أن يمدك بموصول التوفيق والسداد. والسلام عليك ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. 

وحرر بالقصر الملكي بالدار البيضاء في 24 من شوال 

1422 ( 9 يناير 
النصوص القانونية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السجل التجاري 

المرسوم بالموافقة على المطبوع الموحد لإنشاء المقاولات 

الوزير الأول، 

بنـاء على الرسالـة الملكيـة السامـيـة الموجهة إلى الوزير الأول بتاريخ 24 من شـوال 1422 (9 يناير 2002) في موضـوع التدبيـر اللامتمـركز للاستثمار؛ 

وباقتراح من وزير العدل ووزير الاقتصاد والمالية والخوصصة والسياحة ووزير الصناعة والتجارة والطاقة والمعادن؛ 

وبعد دراسة المشروع في المجلس الوزاري المجتمع في 22 من ربيع الآخر 1423 (4 يوليو 2002)، 

رسم ما يلي: 

المادة الأولى 
يوافق على المطبوع الموحد الملحق بهذا المرسوم والذي يتضمن كل التصاريح والإجراءات المقررة في النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية الجاري بها العمل لأجل إنشاء مقاولات· 

ويؤهل وزير العدل والوزير المكلف بالمالية والوزير المكلف بالتجارة لتغيير أو تتميم المطبوع الموحد بقرار مشترك متى دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك· 

المادة الثانية 
يوضع المطبوع الموحد رهن إشارة الطالبين لدى الشبابيك المكلفة بالمساعدة على إنشاء المقاولات والتابعة لمراكز الاستثمار الجهوية، وإن اقتضى الحال لدى ملحقـات الشبابيــك المذكــورة على صعيــد العمالـة أو الإقليم أو الجماعة· 

المادة الثالثة 
يعد المطبوع الموحد، بعد أن يملأ بوجه قانوني من لدن الطالبين ويرفق بالأوراق والوثائق المثبتة المفروض تقديمها بالنصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية الجاري بها العمل لأجل إنشاء مقاولات طلبا للقيد في الضريبة المهنية (البتانتا) وتصريحا بالتقييد في السجل التجاري وتصريحا جبائيا بالتأسيس وطلبا للانخراط في الصندوق الوطني للضمان الاجتماعي. 

المادة الرابعة 
يتولى القائمون على الشبابيك المكلفة بالمساعدة على إنشاء المقاولات إنجاز كافة الإجراءات الضرورية للحصول لدى الإدارات والهيئات المختصة على الوثائق أو الشهادات التي تقتضيها التشريعات أو التنظيمات الجاري بها العمل لإنشاء أي مقاولة. 

ويسلمون للطالبين في أجل يحدده والي الجهة الشهادات التي تسلمها الإدارات والهيئات المذكورة والتي تثبت: 

ـ القيد في جدول الضريبة المهنية (البتانتا)؛ 

ـ التقييد في السجل التجاري؛ 

ـ التصريح الجبائي بالتأسيس؛ 

ـ الانخراط في الصندوق الوطني للضمان الاجتماعي. 

المادة الخامسة 
وفقا لأحكام الفصل 18 من الظهير الشريف رقم 1.58.008 الصادر في 4 شعبان 1377 (24 فبراير 1958) بمثابة النظام الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية، يلزم القائمون على الشبابيك المكلفة بإنشاء المقاولات بواجب كتمان السر المهني في كل ما يخص المعلومات التي يطلعون عليها في أثناء مزاولة مهامهم أو بمناسبة مزاولتها. 

المادة السادسة 
يسند تنفيذ هذا المرسوم الذي ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية إلى وزير العدل ووزير الداخلية ووزير الاقتصاد والمالية والخوصصة والسياحة ووزير الصناعة والتجارة والطاقة والمعادن كل واحد منهم فيما يخصه. 

وحرر بالرباط في 6 جمادى الأولى 1423 (17 يوليو 2002). 

الإمضاء: عبد الرحمن يوسفي. 

وقعه بالعطف: 

وزير العدل، 

الإمضاء: عمر عزيمان. 

وزير الداخلية، 

الإمضاء: إدريس جطو. 

وزير الاقتصاد والمالية 

والخوصصة والسياحة، 

الإمضاء: فتح الله ولعلو. 

وزير الصناعة والتجارة 

والطاقة والمعادن، 

الإمضاء: مصطفى المنصوري

----------

